# NSW: Trouting the Snowies 5/5/12



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Seriously fishy times were had by Paffoh and I at Eucumbene yesterday morning. An early departure from the hub saw us launching on a very foggy lake at about 7.30am - with the low visibility, weird lighting, freezing temperature, and slight whiff of cow dung in the air (and occasional distant moo), there was a very otherworldly vibe to the first few hours of the day.



















We spotted cruising fish from the time we launched until the time we left - it was just one of those magic sessions when they seem to be everywhere  I think we put 8 rainbows in the net between us, and dropped at least twice that number. Standout methods were trolling blades (yes, blades!), and twitching plastics around the edges, with a few also caught on powerbait when we pulled over for lunch. We dropped so many fish on plastics it wasn't funny - we were using craws (yabby imitations) and the fish were often hitting the trailing appendages (claws, feelers etc) rather than the body (where the hook was), leading to a fair amount of frustration at times, but at least we landed a few. The fish were in really wonderful condition, plump and fighting fit, with pink/orange flesh. After I finish trout smoking today, my mission is figuring out how to rig the craws with a stinger hook, without impeding the action - suggestions would be most welcome! Highlight of the day for me was watching Paff hook a trout on a soft plastic (he is usually a dedicated trolling man, so it was something special) - unfortunately he was only on for a few seconds, but that was enough time for the fish to put on a wicked aerial display before throwing the hook.





































I love fishing the snowies this time of year


----------



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

That looks beautifull.The fish are looking very healthy too.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Nice report Jason,

Trout were blazing bank lines, bow waves pushing water deep into flooded terrain, thick fog set just waiting to be burned off by the escalating sun. Boats loomed out of the mist jostling for that perfect run, entering and exiting bays by the dozens. The rising patterns were so substantial that there was room for all, even though the place was busy on the water the experience dictated you had the place to yourself. This was a once in a lifetime understanding, right place, right time, right moment.

This was what fishing was all about, a perfect escapade in a world full of work and life's roundabouts. You could of slapped me silly with a handful of frozen mud, my jaw would of still been agape (For all the right reasons). We flicked plastic craws with stingers or sans, trolled a variety of notorious takers (Some not so known), found banks to stretch our legs and soak artificial bait from and finished the day sitting in the middle of an insect hatch (Soaking up the day's final glory).

I really, really, really love Powerbait...


----------



## southcoastmatty (Jan 21, 2009)

Squidder said:


> my mission is figuring out how to rig the craws with a stinger hook, without impeding the action - suggestions would be most welcome!


I take the scissors to lots of soft plastics when trout fishing. I have tended to remove the dangly bits from the craws. With the minnows I shorten the body section to place the hook closer to the tail.

It is frustrating when the trout attack and hold on only to spit when you go to strike, especially as they are cunning and generally won't give your lure a second look, even when your next cast is a rip snorter and bang on the mark. One technique that I have found works in the rivers is the slower hook set with gradual tension applied on the upswing before setting.

:twisted: vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv jealous.

scm


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

First of all I always feel I'm somewhere else when I see photos of trout. I seem to always relate them to a Jamie Oliver cooking show.

Secondly, Powerbait? I can't see properly on my phone but are they the soft plastics that are always flexible and don't come packaged in that smelly goop? Or are they a dead bait substitute?

I love these trip reports that are so far removed from my normal, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

How many kids have tucked into a tub of Powerbait thinking they're lollies?


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

i know of one guy who almost fell for an oreo laced cookie .

Artificial bait styled dough would describe it best, specific rig helps too.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Powerbait comes in a few different formats - pre moulded nuggets and trout egg shapes being a couple - but the one most people use is literally like a jar of playdough. You pinch out some, roll it in a ball, embed your hook in it and fish it on a running sinker rig. It floats, so the length between your sinker and hook determines the height above the lake bed that your bait sits. Powerbait can be crazily effective. Many times we have spent hours (or most of a day) chasing trout unsuccessfully on lures, then throw out some powerbait at the end of the day in desperation, and catch a bag in an hour.

Powerbait comes in many colours (with names like chunky cheese, sherbert burst, american pie, orange pulp, lime twist etc), which can be used in isolation, or combined to create a powerbait monstrosity, such as the one proudly displayed by Patwah below:










One time I scraped out the inside of an Oreo, and replaced the filling with some white powerbait, which I almost got someone to eat. It would have been the greatest moment of my life so far, if Craig450 hadn't given the game away by cackling like a witch when my victim selected the doctored cookie.


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

Yeeew! Awesome photos, well done boys.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Love the misty shots, I wish I was there for that.
As i'm into the kayak and my son is into trout fishing, I think one day I'll have to make a trip down so we can combine our efforts.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Awesome report guys. I'm still yet to fish any lake for trout, or kayak fish for trout .... or base jump into a pudding for that matter. Well done on the lost trout on a platic Paff. What amazes me most is that they were rising AND on the chew. Normally rising just means fristration to me. Smoked trout kills smoked salmon IMHO.



Squidder said:


> It would have been the greatest moment of my life so far


This is from a man that catches Carp in LBG, so that's saying something.



Bertros said:


> If only that area was a little closer to Sydney.


Lake Lyell (2 hours), Pejar Dam (2 hours), Oberon Dam (2.5 hours)  .


----------

